# Exchange 2003 Mailbox Full issue



## siege911 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a user who is getting an error message that his mailbox is full. The issue is that I checked the Exchange limits and all Exchange limits are set to unlimited. I checked both the global settings and the user settings and all are set to global.

Next I checked the size of his mailbox and while it definitely is a little high, it's nowhere near the highest on the list of users yet he's the only one getting this error.

I tried playing with his user Exchange settings and now he can't receive any emails at all. All emails get pushed back saying that his mailbox is full.

What happened?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

2003 or 2007?


----------



## siege911 (Oct 1, 2008)

As the title says, 2003

As an update, I backed up all of his data to a Outlook Personal Folder and the Exchange server is still telling him he's at his limit even though he has virtually no emails in Exchange anymore.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

I did not see the title, no need to get snippy.


----------



## siege911 (Oct 1, 2008)

bilbus said:


> I did not see the title, no need to get snippy.


I'm sorry, I wasn't meaning to come across as snippy. I was just letting you know that it was 2003.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Whats the exact size of the mailbox now?

http://exchangepedia.com/blog/2007/01/script-show-mailbox-quotas-including_17.html


----------



## 07knev (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi 

In outlook configure the profile so that emails get delivered to PST file, even after downloading the emails to the PST , Do you still receives same error .


If you are not able to get any solution after checking all his mailbox quota
and other global policy setting or individual setting .

you move all his emails to PST file and delete the mailbox and purge the mailbox and recreate a new one.

Thanks
venky


----------



## parisiscott (Aug 4, 2010)

compress d pst file and restart d outlook express if d error is removed den its ok otherwise ur pst file is damaged to recover ur damaged files if dey r really imp u hav to take help from sum third party recovery software.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your feedback is appreciated but this is an old Thread and should be resolved by now, time to Close.


parisiscott said:


> compress d pst file and restart d outlook express if d error is removed den its ok otherwise ur pst file is damaged to recover ur damaged files if dey r really imp u hav to take help from sum third party recovery software.


----------

